# MSG Enos Ward (Ret)



## Rabid Badger (Aug 19, 2009)

Memorial website



> MSG Enos L.H. Ward (Ret), 45, US Army,  Veteran of Desert Storm, OIF and OEF passed away while in Iraq serving as a civilian contractor. MSG Ward recently retired from the US Army after 25 years of service in Special Forces. His family has requested the Patriot Guard Riders to Stand for their Hero as he Stood for US during his career protecting our Freedom.
> 
> Details will be posted once MSG Ward is returned to his family.
> 
> Tentative dates are the 24th and 25th of August.



RIP Enos...Friend-Father-Brother-in-Arms.

You will be missed....


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 19, 2009)

Rest in Peace, MSG Ward...we shall not forget you.  Condolences to your family and Brothers.


----------



## 08steeda (Aug 19, 2009)

RIP - and Well Done! Prayers In-Bound!


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 19, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, MSG. Ward.  Thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 19, 2009)

Throw open the doors to the Halls of Valhalla, for a Warrior approaches.

Prayers for comfort and strength for his family, friends and Brothers in Arms.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 19, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## tova (Aug 19, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Rest in peace MSG Ward.  Your sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## Henchman (Aug 19, 2009)

RIP 

Thanks for your service, MSG Ward


----------

